# Red Dirt Street Kings Car & Bike Show



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

This show and concert is being giving by Power 103.5 in Oklahoma City, Okla. The 3rd annual Red Dirt Street Kings Car & Bike Show. We welcome all genders of cars from euro(imports), donks(big wheels), lowriders, motorcycle's, car hop single pump, double pump, and many more. Also BEAT BY THE POUND sound wars.* With over $5000 in cash and prizes to be giving away!* This is an indoor/out door event. Come check out the biggest show to hit the heartland. Register your car, bike, and sounds now at www.power1035.com and for more info call (405)425-4100. Also, vendor space is available.

Early Pre-Reg. $20(till july 20)
Pre-Reg : $25 (July 21 till Aug 12)
Day-of-show $35

Move-in starts Friday Aug. 11th at 6p.m. till 10p.m.
Saturday Aug. 12th from 7a.m. till 10a.m.

Show starts at 11a.m. with many events going on thru out the day.


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Wat up E you"ll coming this year or are u all going to waco,tx I'll have my two dr fleetwood there hope to see you"ll there


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Buffy the Body will be there and the cleaniest cars in the midwest


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ILLEGAL TOYS CC WILL BE THEIR!!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Respect Game will be there to take the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

NO GO ......WE OUTTRO


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WELL IT'S OFFICIAL WE'LL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL JULIAN'S CUSTOMS HALLOWEEN BASH THIS YEAR IT WILL BE WITH THE HELP FROM THE CLUB SO IT SHOULD BE A GREAT TURN OUT JUST LIKE LAST YEAR WE'LL HAVE MORE INFO SOON


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*BUMP*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 29 2010, 06:41 AM~18172428
> *
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

11 more days to the show hope to see all of oklahomas rides in the building(405-918-580) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:wow: ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WENT TO RED DIRT SHOW YESTERDAY EVEN IF WE WALKED OUT WITH A LOT OF TROPHIES WE DO UNDERSTAND A LOT OF SHIT WAS WRONG BUT EVEN LIKE THAT DON'T HATE US FOR WINNING EVERY THING WE HAVE ACCOMPLISH SO FAR WE EARN SO IF SOME OF THE HATERS THINK IS NOT LIKE THAT FOLLOW US TO ALL THE SHOWS WE GO TO THEN WE'LL FIND OUT NO EXCUSES IT IS WHAT IT IS LIKE I ALWAYS SAY YOU GOTO EARN YOUR STRIPES I KNOW WHERE MY CLUB IS GOING (TTT) BUT THE RITE WAY WE DON'T BEG FOR ATTENTION OR CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING WE JUST GO TO SHOWS AND DO OUR BEST


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: well said caspy my kid even learnd a good lesson that it aint all about winning . illegal toys still put the best show on in the okc


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Aug 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18314206
> *:thumbsup: well said caspy my kid even learnd a good lesson that it aint all about winning . illegal toys still put the best show on in the okc
> *


THANKS WE COULDN'T DO IT WITH OUT THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE OTHER CLUBS :biggrin:


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

103.5 would like to thank everyone for coming out to support AND WE HOPE TO see everyone at the Green country Red dirt street kings car and bike show in Tulsa in jan. ONCE AGAIN THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry we wont b going


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Pos were the F are the pics at......


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

PASS...FUK THIS CHIOT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Aug 24 2010, 12:47 PM~18394160
> *PASS...FUK THIS CHIOT
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Whats up with the pics tony?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------

